# Heading out to split my hive.



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sure hope I remember to take my camera... and make sure it has fresh batteries!! LOL

I have a hive that is huge already. Two weeks ago Saturday I put a fresh Hive body right over the queen. She was laying eggs in a medium super, so I put that on the bottom and the hive body above her. Today (17 days later) I'm going to go out and see what's in that hive body. If I can find the original queen, I'll probably move her to a new hive with a few frames of brood, just in case she's got it in her head to swarm by now. Hopefully the fresh hive will change her mind. Anyway, hope to split up the remaining frames to get at least two additional hives going. Then, depending on how many queen cells get made, might pull a few frames again and add bees to make nukes. Sure hope this works. First time really 'working' a hive!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't believe it!! I split the big hive and it turns out the queen went into the split so there were lots of bees left in the old hive. Sooo many bees that I actually took 5 frames of capped honey from them. The queen that got moved is up and running as well. She's such a good gal that I did another split from her. I want to continue with her genetics if I can. It got cold out and the girls were getting testy, so I closed up everything and called it a good day. I didn't get a chance to see if the big hive has a new laying queen or not. Hopefully I'll be able to check and see when it stops raining and we have another warm day.


----------

